# Air con cleaning bombs



## lanciamug

I'm new so sorry if this has been done before (I couldn't find it on a search). Has anyone had experience with the Air Con cleaning bombs which are available. Do they work? Worth the money etc..


----------



## cleancar

i have used one before they are more of a deodeoriser ,not sure it actually cleans the system,car smelt well for a week or so ,think i got the coma one from halfords for a tenner


----------



## Buck

I got the same one from Halfrauds - got rid of the musty smell I'd been having :thumb:


----------



## lanciamug

Yes this is what I've seen. It is supposed to kill all the bugs in the system, ridding the car of unpleasant odour long term. Anybody else!


----------



## Avanti

lanciamug said:


> I'm new so sorry if this has been done before (I couldn't find it on a search). Has anyone had experience with the Air Con cleaning bombs which are available. Do they work? Worth the money etc..


Yes they work , I have used the comma one and the W5 one from Lidl. Both worth the money especially the lidl one as it costs £1.20 :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR

I think you can get them in Wilkinson's and Tescos for just over a fiver.

Used one last year and it worked well. Make sure you have your aircon on to recirculate within the car for it to be most effective.


----------



## lanciamug

Yeah, I read the instructions instore. Many thanks guys for your replies, especially the Lidl tip!

Cheers


----------



## cj romeo

The only one that really works is Forte Air Conditioner treatment.


I have the Lidl ones as well, but they are just an air freshner, Forte is a proper fumigation job.


----------



## quattrogmbh

Is the Forte one the foam spray which is applied directly to the evaporator? If so, this is the only one which has ever worked for me. The others I've found to just be deodorizers, but the smell returns after a week or so. The foam one coats the entire evaporator and drain channels and kills the fungus and mould causing the odor.

I bought mine from a vehicle air con specialist.


----------



## cheezemonkhai

cj romeo said:


> The only one that really works is Forte Air Conditioner treatment.
> 
> I have the Lidl ones as well, but they are just an air freshner, Forte is a proper fumigation job.


Interesting claim, think you had better pass it onto trading standards as Lidl and Comma both state that they kill bacteria rather than just freshen air.

I'm sure they will be very pleased to hear your evidence that the manufacturers of these products are misleading people with their claims.

Still, until trading standards shut down these unscrupulous manufacturers, I think I'll just take a chance on the £1.20 Lidl item. I think I'll also take the pollen filter out and a new one in when it's all done.


----------



## dominic84

> Interesting claim, think you had better pass it onto trading standards as Lidl and Comma both state that they kill bacteria rather than just freshen air.
> 
> I'm sure they will be very pleased to hear your evidence that the manufacturers of these products are misleading people with their claims.
> 
> Still, until trading standards shut down these unscrupulous manufacturers, I think I'll just take a chance on the £1.20 Lidl item. I think I'll also take the pollen filter out and a new one in when it's all done.


OMG don't let Dom @ dodo juice see this :lol::lol:


----------



## cj romeo

cheezemonkhai said:


> Interesting claim, think you had better pass it onto trading standards as Lidl and Comma both state that they kill bacteria rather than just freshen air.
> 
> I'm sure they will be very pleased to hear your evidence that the manufacturers of these products are misleading people with their claims.
> 
> Still, until trading standards shut down these unscrupulous manufacturers, I think I'll just take a chance on the £1.20 Lidl item. I think I'll also take the pollen filter out and a new one in when it's all done.


Ho Ho Ho.......

The reason for this is Forte is for professional use only (delares aint meant to sell to the public) and doesnt come with instructions for that reason, as such its much more powerful than the DIY items which no doubt do kill bacteria, but just not where you need them too - try misting dettox into the system:speechles

Anyways, back to the rub.... do this job with the pollen filter REMOVED for best results - unless this is what you meant!

I have 5 cans of the Lidl stuff left, nice smell, but doesnt kill bacteria in the conseate tray. You can have one if you want and save the £1.20.

Ciao.


----------



## cheezemonkhai

It was more a careful what claims you start banding about as some people do get shirty when you slag their product without proof and they do look out on google for it coming up. Although that is some not all.

Yeah I did mean that you take the pollen filter out to do the job then put a new one in after you have done it.

Personally I get a proper clean done at the time of the aircon service/regas because for £5 more than the regas I might as well. If i notice anything musty in between that time i'd give one of these a go and give the system a hot/cold cycle treatment.

Anyway, glad the sarcasm was taken in light humour :thumb:


----------



## cj romeo

All comments made from experience of myself and others, including those in the trade!

''Other comments and experiences are available''


----------



## sunnyV5

Seen this on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FORTE-AIR-CON...kparms=72:981|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Is that the correct Forte one?

If so, how exactly would you use it, and where do you spray into?


----------



## Pezza4u

I was told by an air con specialist that the smell is caused when the drainage hole gets blocked. You just need to unblock it with a wire coat hanger or similar


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Pezza4u said:


> I was told by an air con specialist that the smell is caused when the drainage hole gets blocked. You just need to unblock it with a wire coat hanger or similar


where is that hole located?


----------



## bootneck67

davemarkey said:


> Seen this on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FORTE-AIR-CON...kparms=72:981|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Is that the correct Forte one?
> 
> If so, how exactly would you use it, and where do you spray into?


Yes thats the one mate you place the can in the front passengers footwell and activate it while the aircon runs on re-circulate for 10 mins then for a further five minutes just running aircon as normal

Steve


----------



## sunnyV5

bootneck67 said:


> Yes thats the one mate you place the can in the front passengers footwell and activate it while the aircon runs on re-circulate for 10 mins then for a further five minutes just running aircon as normal
> 
> Steve


But surely it can't be good for all the dash plastics and cloth seats?!


----------



## thermoacc

Hi all,
I always use this stuff......









Costs £8 from a supplier I use. Feed the tube into the footwell air outlets, set a/c on full in recirc, activate the bottle and close the doors. Leave run for around 10mins. Open doors, vent cabin for a bit and switch off. This stuff kills all the bacteria on the evaporator and leaves the interior smelling fresh.
Under the car, around the location of the air box, there is a condensate drain.(normally a short rubber pipe) Clean this pipe out because if this gets partially blocked, the bugs love it in there!....If it gets completely blocked the water will drain into the cabin and into the soundproofing...NASTY!


----------



## John35

Use this myself. Remove pollen filter and spray into the system. Do it a couple of times changing the fan settings. Works for me.


----------



## bootneck67

Its non solvent based dave so will be fine and switching the air con over for the last five minutes will help it vent

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pezza4u

Glasgow_Gio said:


> where is that hole located?


Not sure mate, probably various from different makes but I think it's around the bulkhead. When you turn the air con off and see a small pool of water underneath the car, it comes from that hole.


----------



## sunnyV5

John35 said:


> Use this myself. Remove pollen filter and spray into the system. Do it a couple of times changing the fan settings. Works for me.


I'm going to try the dettol one this weekend, and use it as explained in this VW technical bulletin. http://www.btinternet.com/~a_hutton/aircon_smell.pdf


----------

